# I would like to breed my female well trained GSD



## iknowu99 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like to know what is the typical scenario. I am considering finding a local farm, Madison WI area, and the male counterpart GSD. How much am I looking to pay to the farm owner to have the process there?? and to the male counterpart?? She is healthy and got all the shots since birth. She knows many commands and understand me very well, she is well trained and can impress. There are other pet owners that already are asking me why not to breed her. I planned on doing this next summer. but her next bleeding will be in just a couple months during the winter season. She was bleeding four times already. She is 2.5 years old. Thanks!

also I would like to enter her in some competitions because i often see there are 'champions' and i think she can do very well. also do i need to take her to a special vet for the rating of hips and elbows?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

First of all, welcome to the board.

You should take your bitch to a vet that knows how to position a dog for OFA xrays. Get her hips and elbows xrayed and send them into the OFA for review.

You'll also want to do blood tests to test for Von Willebrand's disease (very serious disease that is common in German Shepherds and can be fatal).

Although I'm sure your girl is very well behaved you need to prove that she is just as well behaved around strangers and under pressure. To do that you can enter her in obedience competitions. Check out the AKC website for events in your area.

Those are the absolute minimum criteria I would accept when looking to breed a bitch.

As for the male - you'll want to find a male that is as good, if not better, than your bitch. The male should improve the qualities where your bitch is lacking and yet not have faults.

He should also have the minimum of OFA hips and elbows as well as some type of titles in obedience or herding.

Championships are given to dogs that are placed over many other dogs in their same breed. These are given by wither AKC or UKC. If you look at each website - under Conformation - you will find out all about it.

You are probably looking at at LEAST 1.5 - 2 years to accomplish all that before breeding your bitch.

If you breed her with before all that you cannot prove to the potential buyers that she was worthy of breeding.

You will also fall under the category of Back Yard Breeder - someone who doesn't breed to IMPROVE the breed - they just breed to produce pups or make money.

There are already plenty of those types of people in the US. Please don't add to their numbers.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sure she is beautiful, but do her a favour and have her spayed
leave the breeding to the professionals, it is not so easy and it is expensive and can be dangerous. You still can compete with her in agility etc. She sounds lovely but why do you need to breed her?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:There are already plenty of those types of people in the US. Please don't add to their numbers.










exactly!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I would enter her in competitions, get her titled in a dog event, and get her health tested before I breed her. If everything comes back ok, then I'd breed her. Since she's so well trained, you should try competing in competitive obedience and dog shows. Keep us updated, good luck proving your girl breeding worthy

For the stud, I'd make sure he has the same health testing and is titled in a dog event. I mean you're willing to put the time into your girl, the stud's owner should put the same amount of time in him. You seem to care about your girl, so you want her pups to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Please take time and read all the forums on this site. They will help with your questions...


> Originally Posted By: TagilkaI would like to know what is the typical scenario. I am considering finding a local farm, Madison WI area, and the male counterpart GSD. How much am I looking to pay to the farm owner to have the process there?? and to the male counterpart?? She is healthy and got all the shots since birth. She knows many commands and understand me very well, she is well trained and can impress. There are other pet owners that already are asking me why not to breed her. I planned on doing this next summer. but her next bleeding will be in just a couple months during the winter season. She was bleeding four times already. She is 2.5 years old. Thanks!
> 
> also I would like to enter her in some competitions because i often see there are 'champions' and i think she can do very well. also do i need to take her to a special vet for the rating of hips and elbows?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very NICE advice above.
Don't forget to look at the rescue forums


----------



## iknowu99 (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you, it is nice to join so many members who answer so fast

I hope to learn alot before i breed her next summer. this is my plan for today. i have been planing on her having puppies since she was little. i take her to the doctors at least every 6months for all the shots. i trained her on a river in Pennsylvania for two years. I even trained her in the winter water to become tempered in the cold in case of drowning victims need to be saved. she behaves great except only few things we are still working on like getting along with cats

I am doing the breeding strictly for her sake! I kept her alive - not spayed - because i want her to have the maternal understanding.

all the advice is appreciated and more is always welcome, we are always ready to learn. thank you.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

? Training does not mean she has a good temperment etc.
How is breeding her, helping her out?
Im just wondering


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Before breeding you should have bitch & stud checked for Brucellosis. A good friend just had a breeding derailed b/c the stud tested positive for Brucellosis. It might be the end of the stud owners breeding program which will be tragic for both an excellent breeder & the affected breed.

You should also thoroughly know & assess your bitches pedigree. Very nice dogs can come from some seriously wonky lines, in which case breeding the bitch (or dog) is a bad idea. In addition to 'visible genetics', there's a vast, hidden store of genetic info pertaining to health, temperament, personality, drives, longevity etc. 

Many ugly 'surprises' concerning faulty nerves, bad temperaments, health & behavior problems could be averted by an in depth analysis of canine families, especially sibs, parents, grandparents, nieces, nephews, aunts, uncles & cousins. Of course one must heed the info gleaned to be effective...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Tagilka, out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

More things to consider...
Do you have money for an emergency C-section if your bitch needs it?
What you will do with pups that you cannot sell. Are you willing to keep them? 
If one of your puppy buyers cannot keep the dog even if its years from now, are you willing to take the pup back?


----------



## iknowu99 (Oct 21, 2009)

posing some good questions

hopefully the puppies will come in half a dozen, in which case, there are relatives and friends i havent really thought of selling the pups just yet. but i know they can go for many grands haha. in which case one dozen puppies ah!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, someone recently lost their female to welping and they were not a professional breeder, it was tragic. 

Not all can sell for thousands.

Well you should post some piks of this beautiful girl. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: I would like to breed my female well trained G*

My studmuffin, Cody, has been asked to father many puppies on our walks around the neighborhood. Fortunately I can tell people that drive by in the car and ask about breeding that my dog has been neutered. Cody is 5 years old and is a beautiful specimen of a German Shepherd (in my opinion). He is a German Showline, his parents were titled in Schutzhund and their hips were x-rayed normal. He has a wonderful temperament, in fact, he even got a first place ribbon in novice agility a couple years ago. He has gone through advanced obedience and is a wonderful dog. He gets along well with other dogs, my cats and our little Yorkie. Would I want to breed him because he needs to experience fatherhood? No way. Do I think he should be bred...no, because his breeder said he was not "breedworthy." To me he looks perfect but I am not an expert.

Please tell me you are bringing this topic to the forum to get a laugh or chuckle at the expense of the forum members. I'm trying not to be mean, but sometimes posters come on here and start a topic that riles many members and this one could end up like that. Like previous posters said...look at the urgent section. Do a search on Petfinder.com for german shepherds. There are plenty of shepherds that are in rescues and shelters because someone wanted their children to see the miracle of birth. I have never heard anyone wanting their dog to have the maternal experience. 

If you do want to breed your bitch, please research what reputable breeders do to get their animals ready for breeding...titling, genetic testing, etc. If your dog doesn't measure up, doesn't pass some of these tests, then make the right decision and do not breed her. Okay, I will get off my soap box. Please stay on the board and read, read, read. Welcome!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the board.
You said a couple of things that make me curious.
one being, "... because i want her to have the maternal understanding."

Are you referring to the fact that some people claim thier pets are better for having a litter?

If you are then I'm sorry it's not true. It not only will cost you 'many grands' to vet, xray, pay stud service fees, and have money sitting aside in case of an emergancy C-section or any number of other things that can go wrong occurs. Plus many vet visits to the vet to keep the puppys shots, deworming and health checks.

There is also the burden to having the litter you are placing on your best friend. She may not have an easy time of it and her health could be the worse, she could have trouble even carrying the litter. There are some things no one talks about when they are speaking of the new born pups. 

Are you ready and willing to help your girl whelp her pups? Are you capable of dealing with a stillborn or partialy formed pup an still carry through in a calm voice. So as not to upset or alarm the bitch? It does happen sometimes and it is heart breaking. Even after all that you might find that Mom will suddenly give up on a pup because she knows that there is something wrong and the pup wont survive. Are you willing to go through the heartbreak of holding a tiny puppy and having it pass away.

Not all of these things will happen but they can and do. Experienced, professional breeders have to stow there emotions to keep the mother calm, they have to know what is and when to deal with an emergency. 

There are so many things that are involved. Are you sure you are up to it?

You would be far better off to have her spayed then to put yourself and mostly her through such a tramatic event.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hmmmmm - I don't know if I'm buying this - am I alone?


----------



## iknowu99 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry to hear the negatives negatives are contagious and can be passed on to new puppies

i was amateurishly thinking there would be more encouragement

there is nothing wrong with death. a stillborn will rest in peace. everybody dies at some point sooner or later.

my understandings come from the fact that there is nothing wrong with trying to reproduce. thus try.

i believe some are not meant to, therefore there are those.

i also believe that for future life of dogs to continue there needs to be some humping


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ummmm, no you are not. there are only a couple of possibilities.

op posted after mine. possibilities are narrowing down.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tagilkai also believe that for future life of dogs to continue there needs to be some humping


I'm not sure if you're just trying to get reactions or what, but leave the breeding to the professionals. You really have no business breeding that dog. Do the thousands and thousands of dogs dying in shelters every day a favor and get her spayed. Be smart and use a little common sense here.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Tagilkasorry to hear the negatives negatives are contagious and can be passed on to new puppies
> 
> i was *amateurishly* thinking there would be more encouragement


I'm sorry that I seem to have caught some contagious negativity here. If you didn't expect opinions, you shouldn't have asked in an open forum pupulated by GSD lovers/fanatics. No preaching, just a Foster Failure who can't say no to unadoptable dogs. I work in rescue as do many others here. I can't say no to a dog on his last chance, and there are so many.

Please, if you are pulling legs here, laugh now, and if you're serious, read the advice that you've asked for and think again...sorry, just couldn't help myself


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

t-alert, t-alert.


----------



## iknowu99 (Oct 21, 2009)

that doesnt make any sense? if she is young 2.5 year old, healthy GSD, the general consensus is to avoid reproduction? with such attitude sure there will be no need for rescue, but also nobody will have the shepherds...we should learn to teach and adopt more work force, not make it instinct...

negative attitude transcends to our students. so i will have nonofit

arite, we will try to win some medals and ribbons then maybe find a pro for breeding, thanks for all the mixed emotions and suggestions. i will pick the ones that relate to us best so thank you.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, that's the general concensus. and worry not my friend, it'll be a real, real long time before we run out of shepherds.


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

I am going to go poke my eyes out with a sharp stick so I dont have to read anymore of this thread.

Your dog is NOT HUMAN....it does not need to have "maternal understanding" whatever the [heck] that means. She is a dog....she is not worrying about some ticking clock nor does she care if she has a litter. In fact humans don't need to procreate either. its true just because animal or human has a womb they aren't legal obligated to use it. I know crazy but true. 

You DO NOT breed your dog before all health testing is done, and it has proven itself worthy of carrying on the lines. That means you actually compete, show, title BEFORE you breed.

The world does not need more crap bred GSD's. Now quit displacing your own maternal feelings onto your dog, and get a hobby to occupy your time.


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

and its extinct, not instinct. And what is nonofit? 

There are so many people out there with your ignorance Backyard breeding there is no need to worry about that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.


Exactly.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gshephlvrand its extinct, not instinct. And what is *nonofit*?
> 
> There are so many people out there with your ignorance Backyard breeding there is no need to worry about that.


She will have *non of it*.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tagilkasorry to hear the negatives negatives are contagious and can be passed on to new puppies
> 
> i was amateurishly thinking there would be more encouragement
> 
> ...


Your assumtion on the quality of a life is very sad, I hope you never get the chance to reproduce anything. Please read the rescue threads. Every dog there should be in a loving environment, not a cell.









time to stop feeding this troll...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tagilkathat doesnt make any sense? if she is young 2.5 year old, healthy GSD, the general consensus is to avoid reproduction? with such attitude sure there will be no need for rescue, but also nobody will have the shepherds...we should learn to teach and adopt more work force, not make it instinct...
> 
> negative attitude transcends to our students. so i will have nonofit


Jigga-wha? Sorry I'm not really getting what you are trying to say.....you believe all animals should breed simply b/c they can?

The general consensus here will be to breed a PROVEN bitch with health certs and good genetics.

Think of it this way, if you breed according to your "plan", there is _no way _you will find a very nice stud owner who is willing to let you use their stud. Why would you sell your dog short?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Didn't we get a troll icon from that last one a week ago or so?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW interesting thread. but the troll seems to be gone now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hate to be the party







er but this is reality. Not sure where you live but this is how a lot of people are where I am. And that's in the supposedly progressive north. I had someone ask if they could breed their Mala-Wolf (of the mute not the nois variety) to my Bella. I found out this summer that they went with a Mastiff instead and the person who told me was all excited because the puppies were HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE. So...don't dismiss out of hand and always take the opportunity to try to educate.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

To the OP: Please take to heart what others have said - to produce a quality shepherd you need more than just a pretty bitch with a good hip score. 

Without titles on her and the sire, your puppies won't even return your investment to on what it cost you to have them. Everyone wants to get rich off having a few puppies. There's breeders here who can tell you that's not going to happen - they do it for the love of the breed. To better the bred. Not for a few 'thousands'.

As far as maternal instinct, my female was spayed before her first heat. Momma Moon is no joke, she's mother to all my human children and my puppy also.



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN So...don't dismiss out of hand and always take the opportunity to try to educate.


Yes.

I certainly hope this person is not for real. On the chance that they are, *wouldn't it be better to educate them instead of sending them off running that we're a bunch of dog nazis who just want to tell them not to breed?
*


> Originally Posted By: gshephlvrI am going to go poke my eyes out with a sharp stick so I dont have to read anymore of this thread.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

possibly english is not their first language?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI hate to be the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. While I was walking Kenya someone came up asked if I wanted to use his 100lb+ dog as a stud, he couldn't remember if it was a "german shepard" or a "belgium sheepdog", but dangit it's AKC registered, doesn't that count for something?!?!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lost the desire to educate when the 'humping' comment was made.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizlost the desire to educate when the 'humping' comment was made.


Ya, that is what got me too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First, let's realize just because you are in or near WI, breeding GSD's isn't the same as breeding cows. 

First you need to educate yourself on the breed. Then take your female to some type of conformation judging so you can get other opinions on if your bitch is really good enough to breed. Then you need to get the hips and elbows X-Rayed and certified by either the OFA or if you dog has German Pink papers then contact either WDA or Sch. USA to have them sent to Germany for Certification. Then it would be nice to know if your bitch can do something, like agility, tracking, advanced OB work. So at 2.5 years by the time you get that done, you are nearing the time when I wouldn't breed a female for the first time.

Just look at the Rescue section here on the board. There are a lot of really nice GSD's that won't be able to find homes and will be euthanized. 

Val


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Whoa, what did I walk in to? Somebody needs a visit to the doctor and get their meds refilled.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANSo...don't dismiss out of hand and always take the opportunity to try to educate.





> Originally Posted By: Tagilka
> hopefully the puppies will come in half a dozen, in which case, there are relatives and friends i havent really thought of selling the pups just yet. but i know they can go for many grands haha. in which case one dozen puppies ah!!!!!


Hard to educate someone who has either, no clue to what's going on in the real world or has dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

If your family and friends want dogs may I suggests starting here.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=55&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje Yep. While I was walking Kenya someone came up asked if I wanted to use his 100lb+ dog as a stud, he couldn't remember if it was a "german shepard" or a "belgium sheepdog", but dangit it's AKC registered, doesn't that count for something?!?!


Well, it only makes sense that if you take an AKC reg. dog and breed it to another AKC reg. dog that you should get AKC registerable pups. 










Doesn't it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

UMMM...I don't think this is a troll. I think he means it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aad767OOoWs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks Jax. She's very pretty and she has good reflexes. Add some titles, a hip certification and I'd say maybe she's breedable.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: DocWhoa, what did I walk in to? Somebody needs a visit to the doctor and get their meds refilled.


What did my post do to deserve that remark from you.

Val


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Not directed at you Val. Relax.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Tag, what can you tell us about your bitch's lines? What type of GSD is she?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Doc, I was confused, LOL, I thought I was being pretty kind.

Val


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

You are always kind Val. I was actually refering to the OP because I couldn't follow his answers very well. I think he/she jumped tracks a few times in mid sentence. That's double trouble when you get old!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jax posted a link to his youtube account. Believe is russian, second language, not so good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that is the dog anyways...pretty big coincidence if not...


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Please don't encourage them. Just because she looks okay laying down in bad lighting and can catch a treat has nothing to do with breeding. For all we know she could have really bad genetics, confirmation, or health issues.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

what does pledging the dog to a certain church have to do with it?

I thought I was perfectly clear that the dog should prove herself mentally and physically before she's bred.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Perhaps I need to visit the local priest and have my pack pledged? Oh my ...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I don't agree with the breeding, but he has Vitas in his other videos xD!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Where in the world do you come up with anything that has to do with a church or religion? 

Just because a dog can catch a treat does not mean it has good reflexes. Giving any kind of encouragement at this point when he is set on breeding her will not help the situation. Being sure to inform them about necessary health testing and genetic issues is all that is needed. Like I said for all we know she has a really bad topline, bad hips, bad movement in the hindquarters, easty-westy, or hundreds of other things that poor lighting and laying down don't show. That is why breeding should be left to the experts.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like nonofit.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdThat is why breeding should be left to the experts.


 The question is how the experts become the experts and also how to better and preserve the experts.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The "experts" do not breed the 1st , 2nd, 3rd dog they own. They research the breed. They research the lines, the genetic issues. They show, they have a mentor breeder. There are literally hundreds of things the experts do prior to ever having a litter. The experts are in it for the betterment of the breed and never give a thought to money. The only thought on money that crosses their minds is if they can afford to make no profit and do everything necessary to ensure the pups and mom are treated, raise, and found homes properly. The experts do not just "sell" a pup to anyone for profit.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

so the experts do it as a hobby? Are you an expert?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdWhere in the world do you come up with anything that has to do with a church or religion?


just being wise...


> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdFor all we know she could have really bad genetics, <u>*confirmation*</u>, or health issues.


The OP on this thread has long since disappeared. I thought it was a troll a long time ago. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdWhere in the world do you come up with anything that has to do with a church or religion?
> ...


So sorry that the keys are next to each other on the keyboard. And also yes ask any breeder on this website and they will tell you it is a hobby. It is not profitable like people think it is if it is done right. No I am not an expert yet but I have taken many many steps to the start of my breeding program. 

As far as feeding the trolls it is not feeding them it is educating the people that read but do not post. I would rather educate them then ignore what is going on.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: EJQHmmmmm - I don't know if I'm buying this - am I alone?


Nope.


----------

